# [ATI] Pas facile tout ceci .... (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour, 

Débutant sous gentoo, j'essaye actuellement d'installer les pilotes proprio de Ati pour ma x1600 pro.

Pour cela, j'ai fais un emerge ati-drivers et ati-drivers-extra.

Ensuite, j'ai démarré le module :

modprobe -v fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct  1 15:07:23 thess fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> Oct  1 15:07:23 thess [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1881 MBytes.
> ...

 

qui apparemment a fonctionné.

Actuellement, j'essaye d'installer xorg. J'ai vu sur des forums qu'il y avait une incompatibilité avec la nouvelle version de Xorg, et qu'il fallait rester sur la 1.13. J'ai donc ajouter a mon package.mask

 *Quote:*   

>  =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3
> 
> =x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1

 

et fais un emerge xorg-server. Cependant, mon xorg ne veut toujours pas de mon ati.

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Loading font FreeType
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "dri"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
> ...

 

A l'origine, j'avais le pilote libre, mais je suis un peu perdu entre ces deux pilotes, et galere depuis pas mal de temps bien qu'il y ait le wiki.

Dans un premier temps, j'aurais voulu savoir ce qu'il fallait dans le make.conf ( VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa" ceci peut etre ?)

Comment tout recompiler lors de ce changement ?

Pourquoi mon xorg ne veut pas de fglrx? ai ce lié ?

Merci.

cedLast edited by floc_12 on Thu Oct 04, 2007 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Hum, à moins qu'il ait été stabilisé la semaine dernière, le dernier xorg n'est pas dans la branche stable donc t'avais rien à masquer.

Par contre, moi j'aurais installé Xorg avant le driver.

Essaye de recompiler ton driver pour voir.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 Temet faut en effet installer d'abord xorg avant les ati-drivers, sans omettre VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"  dans le make.conf

Ensuite la dernière verions de Xorg (la 1.3.0) fonctionne à merveille avec la version 8.40.4 des drivers ati. Donc je te conseille de faire un petit echo ati-drivers >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

et voilà ma config xorg.conf (les sections importante pour ce sujet uniquement) pour une x1600Pro:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load          "glx"

    Load          "dri"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "AtiX1600Pro"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option   "no_accel" "no"

    Option   "no_dri" "no"

    Option   "mtrr" "on"

    Option   "DesktopSetup" "Single"

    Option   "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option   "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

    Option   "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option   "FSAAEnable" "yes"

    Option   "MonitorLayout" "LCD, NONE"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID" "off"

    Option   "NoTV" "yes"

    Option   "UseFastTLS" "2"

    Option   "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

    Option   "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    #Option   "BusID" "PCI:01:00:0"    

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

----------

## floc_12

oki, merci Temet,

j'ai essaye de recompiler, ca ne marche pas, donc voila la demarche que j'ai entrepris :

1- emerge --unmerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra xorg-server pour tout virer et repartir;

2- Dans mon make.conf, j'ai rajouté VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx";

3- j'ai reinstallé la 1.3 de xorg, soit emerge xorg-server;

Mon interface demarre sans probleme, le hic, c que je suis en driver libre (si je ne me trompe pas) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fglrxinfo 
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> ...

 

ai je raison ? et comment faire pour avoir le prpriétaire ???

Merci

ced[/i]

----------

## kwenspc

Ah sans doute un petit 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

 d'oublié  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

Je suis d'accord avec les versions, chez moi j'ai le driver proprio, je suis en ~arch et j'ai empêché Portage de me changer Xorg parce que les drivers ATI n'auraient pas suivi.

```

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-driver ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.33.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 57,246 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:       ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.40.4

      Latest version installed: 8.40.4

      Size of files: 39,390 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-server ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.3.0.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0.0

      Size of files: 9,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Il faut aussi que tu modifies la section Device de /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

EDIT : Désolé, tu l'as déjà fait. Contrairement à Trevoke, dès le lundi je ne suis bon à rien...

----------

## floc_12

merci a tous pour votre aide, ca me motive + ke tt lol

t'as bien raison d'etre plus efficace le week end Magic Banana, on ne ten voudras pas pour ca hihi.

Donc j'ai retrouvé mon gnome, ca c'est ok.

L'acceleration n'est pas activée apparemment (ca aussi c'est pas un problème, je devrais m'en sortir).

un glxgear me donne :

5428 frames in 5.0 seconds : 1074,927 fps

5387 frames in 5.0 seconds : 1067,847 fps

Je ne connais pas du tout ce que ca vaut ceci. Une x1600 doit donner quoi comme perf selon vous ?

Une autre question, quand je fais un fglrxinfo, j'ai toujours mesa qui ressort. C'est bien le libre ca, nan? Mais apparemment il me faut le proprio pour beneficier de la 3D avec ma carte. Je sais pas, mais j'ai quelques choses qui m'echappe dans ma tete. 

Merci

Ced

----------

## kwenspc

Mesa c'est la lib OpenGL entre Xorg et ton driver. Tu as bien le driver fglrx mais il te faut switcher vers la lib opengl d'ati avec:

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

 et ce AVANT de démarrer Xorg. Cette lib te permettra alors de profiter de l'accélération OpenGL matérielle de ta carte (Mesa étant purement software)

Sinon un glxgears me donne :

```
20910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4181.991 FPS
```

----------

## floc_12

oki, j'y voit plus clair a present. Je pensais que c"etait le pilote libre. Thanx.

Bon, a present, je me bats avec la 3D. Le eselect ne change pas grand chose, quelques chose doit manquer.

Mci.ced

----------

## kwenspc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

>  Le eselect ne change pas grand chose, quelques chose doit manquer.
> 
> Mci.ced

 

Dans ce cas ça pourrait être intéressant que tu nous files ton xorg.conf (juste les section intéréssantes c-a-d Module et Device  seulement)

Ainsi que le résultat de:

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```

Afin de voir pourquoi Xorg n'a pas réussit à avoir l'accélération matérielle.

----------

## floc_12

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE 
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.
> ...

 

Mon xorg :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
> 
>     Driver      "fglrx"
> ...

 

voili, voila, voilou.

mci,

ced

----------

## kwenspc

Bizzare, donnesn ous la sortie de lspci (en root)

----------

## floc_12

Voui, moi aussi suis bloqué la !

lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

04:04.0 Multimedia controller: Pinnacle Systems Inc. AV/DV Studio Capture Card

04:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Pinnacle Systems Inc. Unknown device 0015

----------

## floc_12

Je rencontre deux erreurs dont je n'arrive pas a m'echapper :

1- dans /var/log/message : 

 *Quote:*   

> Oct  2 02:11:09 thss gdm[7222]: Error reinitilizing server
> 
> Oct  2 02:11:12 thss [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie] *ERROR* Only power-of-two ring buffer size is supported for PCIe
> 
> Oct  2 02:11:17 thss gdm(pam_unix)[7400]: session opened for user floc by (uid=0)
> ...

 

2- et dans les logs de xorg :

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 
> ...

 

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème (le coup du ring buffer là).

Tu peux déjà forcer le BusID, décommentes la ligne relative à cela.

Au fait, dans la config que je t'ai donné j'ai forcé l'utilisation du driver AGP du noyau, et non celui du driver ati.

Essais: 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" 
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu devrais aussi commenter toutes les options dans ta section Device. C'est la dernière chose à ajouter une fois ta carte fonctionnelle.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> ```
> ...

 

@kwen : Ouè ! C'est la fête !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> ```
> ...

 

Ouais j'sais c'est "tu purri"   :Embarassed:   (mais au moins ça marchotte juste ce qu'il faut.)

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> ```
> ...

 

Faut avouer que j'aurais pas fait mieux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

@floc_12 : je ne sais pas bien où ça en est dans la résolution mais si jamais :

1°) commence par commenter les lignes suivantes dans le xorg.conf avant de faire le crtl-alt-backspace

/usr/share/fonts/local

/usr/share/fonts/TTF

/usr/share/fonts/CID

2°) ensuite cette sortie est pas terrible mais on t'as déjà fait des remarque là dessus:

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

3°) pour l'erreur dans les logs de X :

Oct 2 02:11:12 thss [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie] *ERROR* Only power-of-two ring buffer size is supported for PCIe

il me semble avoir lu qu'il faille les options suivantes dans le xorg.conf (le SAVage mettra de l'ordre au besoin) :

Option          "RingSize"              "8"

Option          "BufferSize"            "2"

Sinon d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le module fglrx :

"(...)It now uses pciutils to automatically find the ring buffer that is used by fglrx to send commands and data to the card. Formerly, the AGP aperture was detected properly but the code needed to be modified for every system the tool was running on to find the ringbuffer.(...)"

donc sait-on jamais... peut-être qu'un update-pciids pourrait faire avancer le schmilimili ?

4°) reste : (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

là je sèche...

Edit : bon pour ceux du fond :  :Laughing: 

```
grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : bon pour ceux du fond : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grep étant plus lourd que sed, utilisons sed

```

sed -n '

{

  /(WW)/p

  /(EE)/p

}

' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

nan pas la fenêtreeee -> []

----------

## floc_12

merci à tous de votre aide, et merci de ce petit debat sur grep et sed lol   :Very Happy: 

Bon, j'ai essayé tout ce que vous m'avez dit, mais rien n'y fait. Mes deux erreurs sont toujours la, et ca ne change pas d'un poil.

Merci

Ced

----------

## F!nTcH

Je souhaiterais signaler que j'ai également le problème avec le BusID PCI:1:0:1, qui correspondrait au 2e écran je pense.

Le moniteur principal étant sur 1:0:0, ma config marche, mais j'ai jamais réussi à déclencher le dualscreen ... Du coup le Warning reste et n'est pas bloquant

----------

## floc_12

J'arrive a declancher mon dual screen, soit avec le xorg (ca, je l'avais fais ya qques temps deja), soit avec l'interface de l'outil ati (que j'ai encore fait hier).

Mais bon, ca n'a pas l'air bloquant de toute maniere

Merci

----------

## floc_12

Re,

Bon, oui, je sais, je commence a etre embettant, mais cette gentoo, elle commnce a me les briser .... lol Mais je vais l'avoir, je le sais lol

Donc je me suis rendu compte que j'avais le framebuffer activé.

Donc j'ai repris le how to d'ati n francais, et j'ai recompilé mon noyau sans le framebuffer. J'en ait profité pour virer ati et xorg (pour rererererereeeeeeeeee partir de zero).

Je redemarre, et la .... ecran noir, dés que je fais le choix du grub. Ca demarre mais pas d'ecran de demarrage, pas de console .... heureuseument, du ssh ???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Merci.

ced

----------

## floc_12

ah yé, dsl, resolu, paye ton grub .... lol  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

Eh faut comprendre les modifs que tu fais hein  :Wink:  . Déjà: y avait aucun intérêt à désinstaller les drivers ati ainsi que xorg. Secundo, le framebuffer ça marche, suffit de pas utiliser vesa-tng. Et là ton écran est noir parce que j'imagine que tu n'as pas modifié l'option video de ta ligne kernel dans grub, ou alors elle est mauvaise. 

Au fait, quel howto suis tu?

----------

## floc_12

oui, je sais bien que je ne fais des trucs pour rien lol. Disons que ca m'aide a comprendre de bidouiller. Je viens maintenant de comprendre mon probleme d'affichage de mon autre pc qui est sur la debian  :Very Happy: 

je suis ceci http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Merci.

ced

----------

## kwenspc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis ceci http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
> 
> 

 

Ça ajoute pas grand chose à ce qu'on a déjà dit et ce que tu as déjà fait aussi malheureusement.

essais de revoir ce qu'on t'as déjà dit (commenter les options, dans la section Device etc...).

----------

## floc_12

oui, ca je m'en doute. J'ai essayer de bidouiller mon xorg de font en comble, j'ai toujours les mêmes erreurs, j'ai passé tout le net, relu tous les tutos, rien a faire. Quand on en ait la, autant tester d'autres trucs lol.

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

Il est vrai que tu fais face à des erreurs peu "communes"  :Confused:  . Le PCIe là... space. D'ailleurs, est ce que le BIOS a la bonne valeur pour l'Aparture Size? (il faut qu'elle soit égale sinon plus grande que la mémoire réelle de la carte).

Es-tu sûr à 100% du support de ton chipset (et donc des bus PCI, PCIe etc...) dans ton noyau?

l'erreur qui fait "peur" c'est celle là aussi: 

```
board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported 
```

Genre le driver est incapable de déterminer le chip de ta carte. Embêtant. Mais il est probable que ce soit dû à un soucis de configuration de ton chipset et du bus PCIe.

----------

## F!nTcH

Ca va peut-être paraître débile, mais régulièrement je me fais avoir avec le splashscreen dans le grub.conf .... Parce que je suis fainéant, et je prend le grub.conf.example, et systématiquement j'oublie de commenter la ligne du splash ... :s

Au cas où ...

----------

## floc_12

nan, pas trop sur, effectivement.

Il faut dire que ce n'est pas moi qui avait installé cette gentoo a l'origine, mais un pote. En fait, ma carte mere est un foxconn, et des que je mettais le cd de ma debian, ca bloquait. J'ai donc ete voir mon pote le pro  :Very Happy:  .

Pour lui, ma carte etait trop recente, et le support Jmicron "foutait" sa merde. Il m'a donc proposé une gentoo (et je dois avouer que je ne suis vraiment pas decu de ce choix, c'est bien plus interressant !!!).

Bref, voila pour resumer, cela fait plus de 8 mois quelle est installée, mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'en occuper, et je n'avais pas le net enre temps. Donc je m'y remet. Mais je vais voir en effet du cote du noyau et du grub. Merci

----------

## floc_12

GGGGGGGGRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

j'en ..... ait ...... marre

tu avais raison kwenspc, je n'aurais jamais du tout casser snifff. Je n'arrive meme plus a installer les drivers a present.

 *Quote:*   

> id value not ignored as it ought to be
> 
> make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1
> 
> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2
> ...

 

et un FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ati-drivers ne m'aide pas plus :

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-mm3'
> 
>   CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':
> ...

 

Je me demande si cette distrib est pour moi ...

----------

## floc_12

[quote="floc_12"]GGGGGGGGRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

j'en ..... ait ...... marre

tu avais raison kwenspc, je n'aurais jamais du tout casser snifff. Je n'arrive meme plus a installer les drivers a present.

 *Quote:*   

> id value not ignored as it ought to be
> 
> make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1
> 
> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2
> ...

 

et un FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ati-drivers ne m'aide pas plus :

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-mm3'
> 
>   CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':
> ...

 

Je me demande si cette distrib est pour moi ...Vous pensez que mon noyau et les drivers de ati peuvent fonctionnent ensemble ?

```
Attention : les kernels -mm et -rc(1,2,3,4,...) ne fonctionnent pas toujours avec fglrx (ceci est du à des changements dans la syntaxe des headers, etc.). Si vous voulez utilisez les pilotes propriétaires ATI, utilisez un kernel STABLE 2.4 ou 2.6!

```

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me demande si cette distrib est pour moi ...Vous pensez que mon noyau et les drivers de ati peuvent fonctionnent ensemble ?
> 
> 

 

Les kernel 2.6.22 fonctionnent sans problème avec les ati-driver 8.40.4. En tout cas les gentoo-sources. MAIS, j'ai déjà vu ton erreur chez un pote et malheureusement j'ai pas été capable de régler son soucis   :Confused:  L'erreur c'est celle là: (quoique lui il utilise les rt-sources de l'overlay pro-audio...peut-être que ça implique les même risuqes qu'avec les mm-sources)

```

* Unable to make GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.18-mm3 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build. 

```

Bon là il semblerait que tu utilises les mm-sources, tentes de passer aux gentoo-sources (ou vanilla-sources).

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que tu avais réussis avant à les compiler les drivers ati, sous le même kernel?

----------

## floc_12

oui, je vais essaye de me tourner vers un autre noyau, plutot que de galérer encore et encore.

Je te confirme que je n'avais pas du tout changer de noyau entre temps, et n'avais pas vu d'erreurs lorsque j'avais réussi.

Je vais regarder vers un noyau prenant en charge xen aussi, j'aimerais bien virtualiser mon windows, j'ai vu que mon  proc pouvait gérer ceci.

Merci de ton aide, je te tiendrais au courant.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je te confirme que je n'avais pas du tout changer de noyau entre temps, et n'avais pas vu d'erreurs lorsque j'avais réussi.
> 
> Je vais regarder vers un noyau prenant en charge xen aussi, j'aimerais bien virtualiser mon windows, j'ai vu que mon  proc pouvait gérer ceci.
> ...

 

Houuu tu vas au devant des ennuis si tu cherches en plus à mettre du xen là dedans.  :Laughing: 

Si tu veux virtualiser du windows mais sans te prendre la tête je te conseille chaudement virtualbox ça ça marche sans qu'on ait besoin de bidouiller le noyau.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de la technologie VT du cpu intel que tu as, essais déjà avec virtualbox - je crois pas que VT seras utilisé par contre - sinon quand tout fonctionnera là tu pourras tenter de passer à xen/OpenVZ ou autre. Mais pas avant sinon tu vas méchamment te prendre la tête  :Wink: 

Sinon le fait que tu n'ai pas switché de noyau me laisse vraiment perplexe sur cette erreur, Je l'ai déjà vue mais il n'y avait aucune raison à ce que ça foire comme ça. C'est embêtant.

----------

## floc_12

oui, tu as bien raisons, allons y petit a petit lol. D'abord mon ati, et apres .... on verra  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne mon erreur, moi aussi je l'avais deja rencontré, mais je ne sais pas si c'etait sur la meme chose. Avant de me remettre a cette machine, j'avais fait une installation de 0 d'un vieux poste, maniere de mieux comprendre cette distrib et de comprendre ce qu'avait fait mon ami.

Donc je ne sais pas si c'etait sur ce vieux poste, ou sur ma machiene elle meme. Ma memoire me fait default lol

----------

## floc_12

ca yé, ca marche, mes problemes etaient du au kernel -mm

J'ai recompilé avec le 2.6.22-r8 sur les conseils de kwenspc, fait un emerge de xorg-server, remis mon xorg.conf , et la, sans aucun probleme ....

 *Quote:*   

> floc@thess ~ $ fglrxinfo 
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> ...

 

Que du bonheur ....

Je vous remercie donc tous pour votre aide precieuse, en particulier kwenspc pour son aimabilité, ses explications et (surtout) sa patience.

A bientot pour d'autres problemes peut etre :p

ced

----------

## Magic Banana

... ou pour aider à ton tour !  :Wink: 

Pourrais-tu s'il te plaît ajouter " (résolu)" à la fin du titre de ce thread en éditant ton premier message ? C'est pour aider à faire ressortir les solutions lors d'une recherche sur le forum.

----------

## kwenspc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vous remercie donc tous pour votre aide precieuse, en particulier kwenspc pour son aimabilité, ses explications et (surtout) sa patience.
> 
> 

 

ouf ouf   :Embarassed: 

Maintenant tu peux tous casser et mettre xen et tout  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et ajouter 

```
-fbreakmycompiler
```

 dans tes CFLAGS  :Laughing: 

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge subversion -av
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Je n'ai trouvé aucun sujet a propos de ceci. Je comprend qu'il y a un probleme, mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.

Pourriez vous m'expliquer l'erreur ?

Merci.

ced

----------

## floc_12

oups, desole, me suis trompé !

----------

